# Just in: Laco B-Uhr Pilot type A, Miyota 8215 auto



## HertogJanNL (May 9, 2009)

Finally FedEx managed to deliver a package to my working address, so I could see and try my new Laco Pilot for myself!



> *From the website:*
> Pilot watch with stainless steel case Ø: 42 mm, height 12 mm, scratch resistant mineral crystal, display back, precise automatic movement Miyota 8215, black dial with luminous markers, hands with luminous colour, brown calv leather strap with "LACO" imprintment, Made in Germany.






























More pics here!

I really really really like the watch. I originally bought a Ticino Big Pilot, but since that one never arrived I ordered this one. I had to wait for it to become available, since it's a new model (the Typa A dial that is, and it's already sold out again!), so in the meantime I bought a Marina Militare as a 'tank' watch.

This one is much smaller, 42mm (Ticino BP is 47mm), but looks great on the wrist, especially since it has a very thick and unique leather strap. I'm ordering a bit thinner strap too, so I can also wear it with long sleeves / as a dress watch.

So far I'm really happy with it. It has been accurate so far, the lume is great and it's one of my favorite watch models. I think I'm settled for the summer, after my last two purchases


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Ooh, quite the looker you got there JJ. Certainly looks a whole lot more comfortable at that size than the Ticino BP! If only they offered the blued hands... Great choice!



HertogJanNL said:


> I think I'm settled for the summer, after my last two purchases


Yeah - that's what I thought when I bought my 3rd watch. 1 1/2 year later I think I'm somewhere at 15 or 16 purchases total :roll:


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Verrrrrrry nice! :-!

I see Laco has some of the 'B' dials available at the same price, but I am broke darn it! :-x


Cheers,
Griff


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice :-! I just got one of the b-dial versions pretty good deal, for the money.


----------



## niles316 (Jul 23, 2008)

zippofan said:


> ... but I am broke darn it! :-x
> 
> Cheers,
> Griff


Is that why they make u the Affordables moderator? Just joking


----------



## HertogJanNL (May 9, 2009)

zippofan said:


> Verrrrrrry nice! :-!
> 
> I see Laco has some of the 'B' dials available at the same price,


Yeah, the B-dial version has been around for some time now. I prefer the Type A dial though, so I'm glad this version has finally arrived 



zippofan said:


> but I am broke darn it! :-x


Bummer. And your birthday is only once a year! :-|



GuySie said:


> Yeah - that's what I thought when I bought my 3rd watch. 1 1/2 year later I think I'm somewhere at 15 or 16 purchases total :roll:


Stop it, your watch pictures have cost me enough already :-| :-d


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

Copied from "Affordables" ;-)


----------

